# Megaton Diaz...A class act!



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 7, 2004)

It was my honor and privilage to roll with Mr. Wellington "Megaton" Diaz over the past two weeks. He and his talented and beautiful wife came to The Treasure State from Arizona on vacation. He was always willing to help, always upbeat and made this BJJ newbie feel at ease. If you have the chance to meet this dynamic teacher and competitor, take it up! You won't be dissapointed!
www.teammegaton.com


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2005)

He's great. Nice guy, good sense of humor, and moves so smoothly!


----------

